# Personal training job offer in Dubai



## Taija123 (May 17, 2014)

I've been made a job offer by fitness first in Dubai to work as a Personal Trainer. It would be really good to hear from any one currently doing this or previously worked in a similar role. Earning potential is on the forefront of my mind. They haven't given me any salary figures yet but they did say that my visa, flights and accommodation will be paid for. Any feedback or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A while ago, there were many threads on this subject. It didn't seem, at that time, that this company had the best of profiles. Seeing now that no-one has replied to you make me ask myself if the situation has changed or it's just that no no-one has noticed your post. I suggest you, at least, use the search engine on here to see what was previously written, as you may be able to contact some of those who posted at that time to see how they are faring. Good luck!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

This is anecdotal but I overheard three english personal trainers moaning about their company accomodation in the changing rooms at Fitness First the other day; which was a bit unproffessional. But their place sounded pretty grim, they were discussing who was to blame for bug infestation and who would pay to have the apartment clean.

It sounded like they were sharing with others and there were 'cultural differences' over what an acceptable standard of hygiene was.

I also have talked to another instructor at a fitness first gym and he said they have to log a huge number of PT sessions in order to make any money and a they don't get paid for the first 15 or something each week. Don't think it's a high earner with Fitness First. But you need to ask these questions.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

for every 10 people that come to Dubai, 15 of them are Personal Trainers, or something like that.
It is a heavily 'sales' driven profession here.
Good luck!


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I know several people that used to work for fitness first, important phrase there is 'used to'. From my understanding not the best place at all, people are much happier in their new jobs. 

Providing accommodation must be fairly new, they weren't doing that last year. As BringBackBuck8 said though, it will be shared with other colleagues, expect bunk beds for 4-6 in an apartment meant for 1. 

Basic salary is very low and commission is all target based. I've forgotten the exact figures now, but you have to give something like 20 PT sessions per 30 days, if you give 19, you get no commission at all.


----------

